# Choices?



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I easily have the room for a 4x8 which could be doubled in the future. Or a 2x37 running along the walls in the shape of a U. I'm leaning towards the 2x37but don't want to be overwhelmed by landscaping etc. 

In either case it'll be the height of a dining room table, roughly 30-32 inches. Due to health issues I can't stand for long periods of time so I'll be rolling around in my computer chair.

I have time to do research, my son who'll be the mule carrying stuff in is laid up following ankle surgery, another 6 weeks minimum. He's a goalie in a advanced amateur/semi-pro hockey league. 

I really want to jump right in but can't. In the meantime I've been reading magazines and checking in here almost constantly. I've learned a lot here.
I do have more questions but that's for next time.

btw I HOPE to model the Providence & Worcester RR

Jack


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Jack,
Part of the fun is the patience required in doing a layout 
What league does your son play in?
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> btw I HOPE to model the *Providence & Worcester RR*
> Jack


Yehaa! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have to say along the wall is the better choice, but thats my opinion (although i can not do along walls ). if you want continuos running you probably will want 4*8 (and larger later)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

the 2 x will make it easier to work on. If there is any possibility that you could put some 4 x 4 squares on the ends of the U you could have the ability to turn around at the ends and have continuous operations.:thumbsup:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Jack,

What about a switching layout. I plan the build one this fall and it will be 14' x 10' x 14' plus or minus.

Overthehill ...really :laugh:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Something along this. You don't need to do it all at once.


----------

